# What size sub do you have?



## mr4te (Mar 27, 2001)

What size of sub do you all have and how do you like it?


----------



## CobieRado (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

would have clicked 2 12s if your poll was open.


----------



## DJMadhatter (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (CobieRado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would have clicked 2 12s if your poll was open.[HR][/HR]​Same here







Sony Xplods


----------



## JettaGL95 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (DJMadhatter)*

1 15" its loud but doesnt give great punch. gonna add 2 10s to the sety up and another amp when the $$ is there


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (JettaGL95)*

2 Audiobahn ALUM12Q.....pounding hardcore with my JBL1200.1 AMP
ThE HooDluM


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Am pM HooDluM)*

2 kicker comp vr 12


----------



## hanoj (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

my option isn't listed.
2-13"
hehe


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

3 JL 10W6's, one has a torn surround from DB drags.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

one 15. and it now has the punchyness of a 10







but the SPL of a 15


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (CobieRado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would have clicked 2 12s if your poll was open.[HR][/HR]​Same here, 2 Solobaric 12s


----------



## bquach17 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (firebreathingbunny)*

1 JL 10W3.
Small size but decent output for my taste.


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (bquach17)*

Got one jl 10 w3


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GtiVR6racer)*

Two 12's powered by a V12 amp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the combo.


----------



## kaewhy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (gregosh)*

two Focal 5KX's ported on the floor, but what do I know, I'm only into SQ


----------



## DylanSnyder (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

Other, two MTX 10s.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (DylanSnyder)*

Three JL 12w3's and soon to exchange for two 13w7's


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Notabora2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Three JL 12w3's and soon to exchange for two 13w7's















[HR][/HR]​
Hey I like you anti-teft device, the AudioBling Speaker grills.


----------



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

single 12'' Kicker L7 square sub in a custom ported box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey I like you anti-teft device, the AudioBling Speaker grills.







[HR][/HR]​








hahahaha, anti-theft device http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

1 MTX Black Gold 12"


----------



## mr4te (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (89wolfsburg)*

DAM the 12's have took the lead!!


----------



## vw_4ever (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

I have a single 15” but I’m thinking about a single 12” or two 10” just to clean things up a little.


----------



## wepeel (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (CobieRado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would have clicked 2 12s if your poll was open.[HR][/HR]​2 12 in kenwoods


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (wepeel)*

1 "15, i think it's overkill though, prob gonna move down to 2 10's.
Are there any reasonably afforadble 10's that can hold about 400 watts (peak)?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1 "15, i think it's overkill though, prob gonna move down to 2 10's.
Are there any reasonably afforadble 10's that can hold about 400 watts (peak)?[HR][/HR]​overkill? WTF? i can make two 10's just as loud as a 15







or at least really damned close to as loud. they just don't drop as low


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (2.ohh)*

i have one 15 but its way to heavy and i wanna get rid of it. besides i was told that you not even supposed to listen to regular music threw it.







im looking for a single ten that doesnt use alot of air space than can be pushed by a punch 800.2


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (rEck)*

Uh, Digital designs 3510B, a Adire Audio Brahma 10, JL 10W7. You'll only need one 10" if you are looking at getting anyone of these drivers. they are rated higher than what your amp can put out.


----------



## aaront (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

1- 10" Infinity Kappa DVC, JBL 300.1 amp


----------



## Dude Wheres My Jetta (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (aaront)*

Im thinking about doing a 10'' alpine type r w/ a bp600 jbl amp. I like the idea of keeping the weight low, two 12's is heavy. Not to mention an amp(s) to power them.


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Dude Wheres My Jetta)*

yeah weight is a pain, with the box i made and the orion hcca 15 that i ws running tacked on well over 100lbs to the rear of my car. it caused it to understeer.







what the best priced 10 dvc that can handle 800 watts?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]3 JL 10W6's, one has a torn surround from DB drags.[HR][/HR]​damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn i have the same thing and man you must be pushin a grip of power for the surround to tear jeeze , thats a sign of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (funkysole)*

quote:[HR][/HR]3 JL 10W6's, one has a torn surround from DB drags.
damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn i have the same thing and man you must be pushin a grip of power for the surround to tear jeeze , thats a sign of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I am actually quite miffed, cause it is a mechanical failure. The driver it self is fine. I actually hit 139.8 DB's with the driver surround ripped. Also I was running only 2 10w6 at the time off of my PPIA600. Which I estimated it was running around 225W, yet the box was tuned to get the maximum excursion outta the subs for what I had.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (rEck)*

you VW guys whine too much about the extra weight of a system







you sound like chicks








J/K, i love how my car handles without the 200+ lbs in the trunk







for anyone who wants a bad ass sub, that sounds sweet, and money is no issue, check out resonant engineering: http://respl.com/home.html i'm gonna put a XXX 12" in my friend's harley truck







they are some sick subs







course my friend's going from 4 stroker 18's in his tahoe to the 12







i don't think he'll be satisfied, but i'm hoping to crank out 150+ dB







course that's far from his 165's


----------



## vw_4ever (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (2.ohh)*

Here was my old SPL setup where weight was not an issue







Plus the sides of the box was filled full of sand


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (vw_4ever)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here was my old SPL setup where weight was not an issue







Plus the sides of the box was filled full of sand








[HR][/HR]​nice







how loud? i'm gonna take a stab in the dark, not knowing your amps and tuned freq and other info, and guess around 155 dB.


----------



## vw_4ever (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (2.ohh)*

Ya pretty good it was around 155-160 dB depending where you were at, here is a pic of the first setup I had some MTX amps, then I switched to all new Directed 1100d amps and added four yellow top optima’s, but I took it all out before I got a new reading.







SPL pretty much died around here, so it really wasn’t worth it for me.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (vw_4ever)*

Hey you wouldn't of happened to of competed at Car Toys DB drags in April 2000 down in Kirkland? If so That would be why your dub install looked farmiliar.


----------



## vw_4ever (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey you wouldn't of happened to of competed at Car Toys DB drags in April 2000 down in Kirkland? If so That would be why your dub install looked farmiliar.[HR][/HR]​Yup that was me.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (vw_4ever)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey you wouldn't of happened to of competed at Car Toys DB drags in April 2000 down in Kirkland? If so That would be why your dub install looked farmiliar.
Yup that was me.







[HR][/HR]​Well you might of remembered my car, heh, It was the Tan Beat up Honda Accordion Hatch. I wasn't throwin up real impressive numbers with my set up. only 139.8 or so if IIRC. I lot the one 10w6 and the season was over before it even started. I purchased a new w6, and they were on back order 2 Months later, and other crap I had to do, literally took me outta competeing. Oh well, now that the PNW has died for sound offs and Car Toys is the only one really doing a circuit I guess I'll just wait for a resurgence.
Oh BTW Nice dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 1:28 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## Prmetme (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

one 8"


















[Modified by Prmetme, 9:17 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## TOMMYBOYDS (May 7, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Prmetme)*

i just have one little 18" stroker. ( and for the audiophiles, it sounds very clean)


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (vw_4ever)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ya pretty good it was around 155-160 dB depending where you were at, here is a pic of the first setup I had some MTX amps, then I switched to all new Directed 1100d amps and added four yellow top optima’s, but I took it all out before I got a new reading.







SPL pretty much died around here, so it really wasn’t worth it for me. 
[HR][/HR]​the meter also makes a huge difference too. there's a huge difference between audio control meters and linear X's meters. props on the nice install and killer SPL







my goal is 155's for spring break nationals


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (TOMMYBOYDS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i just have one little 18" stroker. ( and for the audiophiles, it sounds very clean)[HR][/HR]​want 4 more? my friend had 4 in his tahoe







165's all day long







and that was in the 2000 season, which he got 4th in the nation







but i've never regarded the strokers as good sounding subs. they'll give you a beating though







have you looked at resonant engineering? their XXX subs are sick as hell http://www.respl.com and far better in price than the strokers, at least when they came out and cost over $1200


----------



## flow vdub (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

10 and it bumps better than i thought it would


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

2 Alpine 10" type E's in the wifes car
2 12" ID Max's in my car


----------



## TheFritz11 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (witecap4u)*

Soon to be 2 Audiobahn 12's. A friend has em with only an 800 watt amp and they hit pretty damn hard. Not looking to blow my ears off or stop my heart


----------



## DasoGTI (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (TheFritz11)*

two 7-8 year old 8" blaupunkt subs, with an equally old blaupunkt 150 watt amp. And they're loud and clear, they just don't go too low. Most people think I've got 12's in there. Funny


----------



## Ganiman (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GtiVR6racer)*

I see you got a cap with your one amp and one sub. You think you're pushing enough watts to really need that? Better safe than sorry though I guess. I didn't put one in my Jetta until I finished the system up with 3 amps and a crossover.


----------



## JETTA4___ (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Ganiman)*

4 10 inch kicker l7 solobarics hear
boom boom


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (JETTA4___)*

One Polk GNX 10,hits like a 12


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (dubb)*

I have 2 10" Orion's in a nice ported box. Currently not hooked up because I don't have a car.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

2 12s in the box in the trunk...MTXs and 2 10s on the rear panel audiobahms........but its all poered by 1 amp, so i need like 1 or 2 more, tryed w/ 3 amps and its wicked loud......but w/ 1 its oight......so im just thumpin...all in a 96 jetta gls


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (wethvento)*

5 Sony xplods XS-L101P5
10 inch AWESOME 
pentagons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nme0901 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (ericjimenez)*

I am planning on doing 1 10 solo baric L7 that should be enough


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (nme0901)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am planning on doing 1 10 solo baric L7 that should be enough[HR][/HR]​ill hook you up when you need it


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (ericjimenez)*

I have 2 10s in the C and 2 12s in the S4.....might be going to 2 12s in the C as well.


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (vw_4ever)*

i have a 14" with a 14" hubcap over it.


----------



## flyingflip01 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

I got 2-12" Kicker Comps. They were used but I got both subs and an amp for $220







Sounds really nice in my car. The only downside is that I don't have much trunk space anymore. Oh well, it was worth it.
Later


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (flyingflip01)*

1 10 inch JL W6V2 powered buy JL 500/1 amp, ill try to get a picture or a link for the picture, tell me what you think when i put it it up


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (KICKINGTI)*


----------



## Dr. Edlocks (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (bquach17)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1 JL 10W3.
Small size but decent output for my taste. [HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^^what he said^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w&mMKIV (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Dr. Edlocks)*

2 10" Rockford Fosgate HE2s powered by Rockford 700s. Enough bass for me, atleast for now


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (w&mMKIV)*

None








But continuing on the vagrant-style scrapped-together "hi"-fi theme that is my audio system, I realised the other day that my DVD player's sub runs off a 12v supply.... and I don't need the DVD sub to be in the house if I'm driving...
time to start on making a cigarette lighter attachment with a looooooooong lead











































really need to shove in a CD player of some kind or a hardware hack to allow tape adaptors, a lot of the tapes i've dug out to play are so old the signal's fading and so even this 4x the power system seems to get really quiet and hissy at the same time... hmmm... nahhh surely the sub will cure all!
(it's got amped surround sound outputs too, yay)


----------



## vdub22 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (firebreathingbunny)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would have clicked 2 12s if your poll was open.
Same here, 2 Solobaric 12s[HR][/HR]​same


----------



## esau lee (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

2-12w6v2's


----------



## chalkdust (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

12" roastbeef, i like it with lettuce, tomato and mayonaise








oh, and a punchy 10"


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (chalkdust)*

One 12W6-V2 that's powered by a Memphis 500D. This"powered by" one means "on the bookshelf above" since I really haven't been able to get a jump on the install! Box is almost done anyway.
BTW, KICKINGTI nice setup!! I like the glasswork. is that a port in front of the sub? behind it actually but in front on the pic...


----------



## krav (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (vr6jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2 kicker comp vr 12[HR][/HR]​Same with me only I got 1


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GoosNit)*

yah its a port, thanks for the liking btw


----------



## Ratamahatt (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

Just one Crystal CMP10. Best 10" I've ever heard by far.


----------



## GTiGuY808 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Ratamahatt)*

this is a pic of my set-up, 1 10 w7 in a custom ported box, & a 500/1 jl amp for the sub.


----------



## GreenBeetle (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GTiGuY808)*

2 12" Alpine Type R in a custom box, powered by a M500.....V12 AMP....


----------



## AkVdub (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GreenBeetle)*

just got a 10w7 -- cant wait... 1cft sealed custom box.... 500/1 pushing it


----------



## JustWannaVw (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (AkVdub)*

Infinity Perfect 10.1 >>> JBL P180.2


----------



## IzedTrek (May 31, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (JustWannaVw)*

3 10' he's in custom ported box being pushed by a punch 800 rf
soon to add 4 channel kenwood.


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (IzedTrek)*

This thread is def crazy... i made a post like months ago and it keeps poping up in my recent post with updates that never happen...saying there was an update at "5:09 AM 4-16-2003 by IzedTrek" but really the last post was "9:50 AM 4-15-2003 " idunno, this happening to anyone else?


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (rEck)*

12" Infinity Perfect powered by an RF Punch 500S.


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (erick.s)*

yah this is happening to me too, this and the amplifier poll keep coming back, its crazy


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (KICKINGTI)*

It's cause people keep voting.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1 "15, i think it's overkill though, prob gonna move down to 2 10's.
Are there any reasonably afforadble 10's that can hold about 400 watts (peak)?[HR][/HR]​partsexpress.com
dayton 10" titanic mk2 .... very very nice subs


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (groggory)*

Running 1 JL Audio 12
















The neon gives my car 2hp, more than any sticker ever will


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (brelvis25)*

1 Kicker 12 L7 powered by a Memphis 1000d amp







Works nice in the spare tire well.


----------



## SilverBones (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (BlownGinster)*

MTX baby!... 12' MTX 8000 w/ mtx amp.. love hatchback systems ...HiTs LiKe a ChAmP!


----------



## greg_SA (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (SilverBones)*

12" Infinity Reference, running off a Coustic 481QE (2 channels bridged)


----------



## DarkSpawn (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (greg_SA)*

Daily - 1 12" Kicker L5 ported + 1 JBL 600.1
SPL equipment on order - 2 12" Beyond Audio Inhumans + Earthquake PH-D3 (6k of power!)


----------



## upsyd0wn (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

One sweet sounding JL 10w6!
Chris


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (upsyd0wn)*

Single Xtant X1244. Dual 4 ohms. 500w RMS, 2000w peak. Sitting in too small of a sealed box. Need to expand.


----------



## TIT-an (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Cyclopath)*

I'we got 2x 12" and 2x 8" in the rocco. Need to get a AMP (runing of the radio).


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (TIT-an)*

Do big subs like that even make any sounds off the 25W RMS or so of your deck? How did you wire them in??? Ouch man.


----------



## VERYLOUDSTEREO (May 11, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (mr4te)*

3 jl w3 12s, can't beat 'em


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (2.ohh)*

I have these in my dodge ram. haha. 8 S10L5 Kicker Solobaric Subs!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (ericjimenez)*

I have the JL 3 10W0 box with a 500W Rockford Amp
I thoght this was a more popular box
And yes I know I should have something better in there


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Enfig Motorsport)*

2 12" pioneer IMPP's running off 2 Kenwood 600w amps.
" The world just got blurry"


----------



## 64bettle74 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Roadkill)*

I have 2-10" Polk Audio GXR's sitting in my back seat powered by a Sony Xplod 444 watt amp. It gets the job done. 

and one question, how do you put pics on a post???????


----------



## Dr. Edlocks (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (rEck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rEck* »_This thread is def crazy... i made a post like months ago and it keeps poping up in my recent post with updates that never happen...saying there was an update at "5:09 AM 4-16-2003 by IzedTrek" but really the last post was "9:50 AM 4-15-2003 " idunno, this happening to anyone else?

lollerblades! Me too. Was wondering why this topic never goes away!!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Dr. Edlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Edlocks* »_
lollerblades! Me too. Was wondering why this topic never goes away!!









Cause people keep voting.


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Non_Affiliated)*

Wow, went through the whole list and not one person with the same amp or sub as I've got. Not even my old sub.
I've got a single 8" CDT Audio MS80 sub, powered by 2channels bridged from a Helix Precision HXA400. I used to have a 12" Hsu Research sub, but it was taking up too much room in my tiny Corrado hatch. And i'm very impressed with the little 8" from CDT.


----------



## Lochi (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (ericjimenez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjimenez* »_I have these in my dodge ram. haha. 8 S10L5 Kicker Solobaric Subs!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vwjettavr6 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (CobieRado)*

2 12" alpine type r subs with 1200 watt mono audiobahn amp


----------



## jetta3guy8913 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: What size sub do you have? (Lochi)*

One kicker S12L5 is loud in my jetta never mind that many in a ram


----------

